# 3 point HELP!!



## Justin72 (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, I have a question for you Ford guys, and I'm certain you can help me. I just bought my first ford tractor, a cherry 1953 naa with 2700 hours showing on the tach. This is another hyd. issue iI need your input on. The 3 point drops dow within mins after the tractor is shut off, and when I put the brush hog on it it is constantly dropping and raising (less than an inch at the end of the arms). I took the fill cap off and looked at the oil and there is no swirling or bubbling. I can see oil being wiped out of the ram houseing on the non-working end of the piston (orriented toward the rear of the tractor). Appears to be some light scoring on the piston. Would honing the housing and ringing the piston help much or is there more to it than that?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine bleeds down, its the seals of those pumps, this is just something they do or else you can rebuild the pump and it might still do it. Mine did. 
Next issue there is a lever under the seat on the right hand side one way either up or down is for drafting and the other way is normal, it sounds like to me the lever is in the draft mode.


----------



## Justin72 (Jul 27, 2009)

Draft lever is up. Has goon pressure at the outlet port (1600psi). Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I constantly have to play with my lowering lever when bush hogging, if I go down in a dip it will raise the bush hog so I have to wiggle the lever to make the hog go back to its preset. I think the shaft inside is sticking or something, when you figure it out please let me know, cause I have the same trouble. I think anyhow. I rebuilt my pump and I have the same issue with it, its certainly in that lift lever or at least the shaft that it connects to. Try running it and play with the lever and see if you cant feel that loose feel until it reaches where it catchs.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

If you can visibly see oil leaking from the piston while the 3 point is up and has a load on it, then yes, honing and re-ringing it will help the dropping if that is the only problem. According to the I&T manual(which I would suggest that you pick one up, they are quite helpful), bobbing or hiccuping can also be caused by a faulty control valve/bushing, safety valve or check valve. Also, you might want to adjust the the internal linkages on the top cover.

-Leon


----------

